# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Σκαθοκάναρο με πολλά προβλήματα

## piranhas2

παιδια το πουλι το πηρα απο εναν γνωστο για να το σώσω ΕΙΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΑΓΗΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ πρεπει να εχει ποδαγρα ακαρεα ολα και ειδα το ποδι του να εχει αιμα , το πουλι ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι τι πρεπει να κανω για να το κανω  καλα το εχω σε ενα μικρο κλουβι με νερο φαγητο και ειναι σοκαρισμενο απο τη μεταφορα, και κατι αλλο αυτο κολαει στον ανθρωπο??? τι να κανω s..o..s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl4HQ...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φωταγραφια καρινας, κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι, καθαρες φωτος των ποδιων του ΑΜΕΣΑ!!!

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι ακαρεα ,δεν κολλανε .Αν ειναι ενα ειδος ιου (αλλα ξερω οτι χτυπαει μονο τους σπινους ) ο pappilomavirus , νομιζω οτι υπαρχει και ανθρωπινο στελεχος αλλα νομιζω  δεν κολλα των πουλιων στον ανθρωπο .βαλε αμεσα αλοιφη για ακαρεα και κανε οτι σου ειπε ο Νικος 

δεν μπορω να διακρινω καλα ,αλλα σιγουρα ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο και οχι σκαρθι;

----------


## piranhas2

Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο ειναι περιπου 5 χρονών το εχω βαλει σε ενα χωρο στην βιβλιοθήκη να μην εχει φως να χαλαρώσει ποια αλοιφή να παρω και που την βρίσκω??η καρινα τι ειναι?








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNdW7RBIPGY

----------


## mitsman

Παρε βαζελινη! Βαζε στο δειχτη και στον αντιχειρα και κανε μασαζ με την βαζελινη στα ποδια του μικρου... μην το κοροιδεψεις.... κανε απαλο μασαζ στα ποδια του μικρου!
Καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ... καθε φορα που θα κανεις με ενα υγρο πανακι θα καθαριζεις τυχον υπολειματα βαζελινης απο την προηγουμενη φορα... σε 10 μερες το πουλακι θα ειναι σαν καινουριο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οι κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι για να φαινονται και τα ουρα! Η καρινα ειναι αυτο 



Παραμερεις τα πουπουλα βρεχοντας τα δαχτυλα σου!

----------


## piranhas2

σε ευχαριστώ πολυ ξεκινάω αυριο πόση ωρα περιπου μασαζ ??να μένει μετα πανω βαζελινη?

----------


## piranhas2

θα το δω αυριο γιατι σημερα εχει στρεσαριστεί  πολυ ,  ειδα και λιγο αιμα στα ποδια(σταγονες) του να βαλω κατι αλλο περα απο βαζελίνη?

----------


## mitsman

Οταν κανεις θα δεις να φευγουν κομματια.... μην ανησυχεις...... μονο να το κανεις απαλα και σε καμμια περιπτωση μην βαλεις δυναμη....

Η βαζελινη θελουμε να κλεισει ολους τους πορους να μην αναπνεουν τα ακαρεα και να πεθανουν αλλα να μην μενουν υπολειματα και τα τρωει το πουλι!

2-3 λεπτα θα το κανεις καθε φορα!!!! θα δεις εσυ ποσο θελει.... οσο φευγουν κανε!!!! οταν σταματησουν να φυγουν, την επομενη φορα παλι που θα ειναι ακομη πιο μαλακα!!!!

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αν βγαζει αιμα ,να το καθαριζεις πρωτα με λιγο betadine ,να μενει 5 λεπτα και μετα επαλειψη ,μασαζ με βαζελινη

----------


## jk21

> Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο 
> 
> 
> P3030234_zpsa49949d3.jpg


τελικα ναι για σκαρθοκαναρο μοιαζει ,δεν ειναι σκαρθι

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Παρε βαζελινη! Βαζε στο δειχτη και στον αντιχειρα και κανε μασαζ με την βαζελινη στα ποδια του μικρου... μην το κοροιδεψεις.... κανε απαλο μασαζ στα ποδια του μικρου!
> Καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ... καθε φορα που θα κανεις με ενα υγρο πανακι θα καθαριζεις τυχον υπολειματα βαζελινης απο την προηγουμενη φορα... σε 10 μερες το πουλακι θα ειναι σαν καινουριο!



*Βασίλη κάνε ότι ακριβώς σου λέει ο Δημήτρης !!! 


Δημήτρη κάπου έχεις σε φώτο (και βίντεο??) δική σου περίπτωση που δείχνει πως ήταν τα ποδαράκια από ένα πουλάκι που σου έδωσαν αν θυμάμαι καλά ??? Ενα κατατοπιστικό θέμα που είχες βάλει.... *

----------


## mitsman

*Ποδάγρα??? Από την θεωρία στην πράξη!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό ακριβώς !!!!!!!! Τα λέει όλα !!*

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ πολυ τα διαβασα πανε ολα καλα εχει δείξει σημαδια βελτίωσης και πιστεύω να γινει τελείως καλα

φωτο απο καρινα

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα τα ασπρα πραγματα που εξεχουν τοσο πολυ που ΔΕΝ ειναι δαχτυλα μπορεις με ενα νυχοκοπτη να κοψεις το πολυ κομματι τους!!!!!!
Αφου το πηρες και το φροντιζεις σε 10 μερες το πουλακι θα ειναι σαν καινουριο!!! θα δεις!

----------


## piranhas2

ωραια αυριο θα του τα κόψω κριμα παντως το πουλακι εχω ξενερώσει πολυ με την κατασταση του ποναει τωρα που του κανω τη θεραπεία??

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα με την καρινα του.
Δεν ποναει αλλα στρεσαρετε λιγο αλλα στο τελος θα γινει εντελούς καλα

----------


## Chopper

Πολλά μπράβο ρε φίλε που το πήρες το πουλάκι να το σώσεις!Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια!

----------


## olga

Κρίμα το πουλακι.. μπράβο που το βοηθάς. Να μας λες τα νεα.

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστω παιδια παρτε ενα βιντεο με την εξελιξη του 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-yD...ature=youtu.be

φωτο

----------


## olga

Πολύ καλήτερα φαίνεται! Τόσο γρήγορα φεύγει η ποδάγρα?? Τελικά τα έκοψες τα εξογκώματα?

----------


## xarhs

πωωωω τρομερο δεν το εχω ξανα δει....... βασικα ποδαγρα δεν εχω δει πως ειναι απο κοντα.........

----------


## sakis276

Σκαθοκαναρο ειναι.Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο.Βαλε την epithol.Κανει θαυματα μεσα σε 10 μερες.Μην βαζετε παιδια βαζελινη και betadine.Κατευθειαν epithol(δεν ειναι ακριβη,γυρω στα 6.5 ευρω εχει και κραταει πολυ).Ουτε podagrine να βαλετε.Το ειχα δοκιμασει αυτο παλιοτερα και δεν εκανε απολυτως τιποτα.ΜΟΝΟ epithol.Σε 10 μερες θα ειναι περδικι και δεν θα εχει ουτε ενα σημαδι.Απλα μακρια απο αλλα πουλια.Κολλαει αμεσως.

----------


## piranhas2

φιλε μου τωρα ειδα το μνμ με τη βαζελίνη φτιάξανε πολύ , τα εκοψα τα εξωγκοματα παρτε φωτο πως ειναι σημερα να μου πειτε ποτε να σταματησω

----------


## mitsman

Καλα ενταξει.... απιστευτη αλλαγη!!!! Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!

Αν το πουλακι δεν εχει προβλημα και δεν ειναι πολυ στρεσσαρισμενο απο το καθημερινο πιασιμο συνεχισε αλλες 5 μερες... αν ειναι φοβισμενο πολυ ή αν ειναι ερεθισμενο το ποδαρακι του.... κανε μια διακοπη 10 μερες και μετα αλλες 10 μερες!!!!! ειναι σε  πολυ καλο σταδιο,... αλλα θελεις λιγο ακομη!

----------


## mitsman

για να σου θυμισω ετσι ηταν πριν 13 μερες.......


και ετσι σημερα!!!

----------


## piranhas2

παιδια να σας ευχαριστήσω χωρίς εσάς και το φόρουμ το πουλάκι θα ήταν ακόμα όπως στην πρώτη φώτο

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!! Βασιλη το πηρες και το εσωσες το μικρο, να εισαι παντα καλα.  :Happy:

----------


## koukoulis

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια! Αγνώριστα τα ποδαράκια του. Σχεδόν σαν καινούρια.

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ !!!  κατι ακομα μπορω να το ζευγαρωσω μια καναρα αρχέγονη ??? η οχι ?? ειναι περιπου 5 χρονών

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα μπορεις.... αλλα πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη 2 μηνες ακομη σιγουρα μετα απο ολο αυτο!

----------


## piranhas2

ωραια

----------


## olga

Τεράστια αλλαγή! Αλλο πουλί έγινε! Μπράβο που το φρόντισες.

----------


## vag21

τι να πω?απλα πολλα μπραβο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπραβο Βασιλη για την ''δουλεια'' που εκανες.

σε μια περιπτωση δικη μου, με λουγαρακι γνωστου μου, δεν ειχα καταφερει να του σωσω ολα τα δαχτυλα. 

το λουγαρακι ειχε και στην πανω μερια της μυτης μικρα σημαδια. στο δικο σου ειναι καθαρη η μυτη του?

----------


## jk21

μπραβο φιλε !

----------


## piranhas2

> Μπραβο Βασιλη για την ''δουλεια'' που εκανες.
> 
> σε μια περιπτωση δικη μου, με λουγαρακι γνωστου μου, δεν ειχα καταφερει να του σωσω ολα τα δαχτυλα. 
> 
> το λουγαρακι ειχε και στην πανω μερια της μυτης μικρα σημαδια. στο δικο σου ειναι καθαρη η μυτη του?



η μύτη του ειναι καθαρη να κανω και ενα update να σας δειξω το σπιτι του μαγκα να μου πειτε αν ειναι οκ εχω βαλει πελλετ σαν υπόστρωμα , σουπιοκοκκαλο , και τροφη χυμα για καναρινια και μια μπανιερα του βραζω και αυγο να φαει  , καθε μερα σχεδον πρασιναδα που την σκίζει...πειτε μου αν κανω σωστα.........τον εχω στο μπαλκονι και δεν κανει ρευμα ειναι σωστα τοποθετημενος??
φωτο

----------


## piranhas2

και κατι ακομα στο κλουβακι αυτο θα μπορουσα να βαλω και το θηλυκο??η ειναι μικρο??

----------


## jk21

μην του αφηνεις τοση τροφη στις ταιστρες ... θα σου παχυνει ...  ειδικα αν στην τροφουλα εχει και μπισκοτακια και ρουμπσεν

----------


## piranhas2

να του αφησω 2??ρουμπεν ειναι τα κοκκινα πρασινα??

----------


## jk21

να του αφηνεις τροφη για 2 το πολυ μερες και να εχεις ελεγχο καθε μερα τι τρωει .μονο οταν λειπεις να βαζεις πανω απο οσο περιμενεις να φαει .

ρουπσεν ειναι τα μαυρα ή μαυροκοκκινα σπορακια που σου πετα κατω (ευτυχως ... ) 

τα κοκκινα πρασινα ειναι μπισκοτοειδη σκευασμα με προσθηκη αγνωστης χρωστικης  .πανω κατω οτι και οι λεγομενες << βιταμινες >> .τωρα το ποσο ειναι βιταμινες ... τα συμπερασματα δικα σου  *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## piranhas2

τι τροφη να του δινω χωρις βλακείες μεσα??και απο που την αγοραζω?

----------


## jk21

*Μια ερώτηση παρακαλώ  (ποστ 8 )*επειδη ειναι διασταυρωση και δεν ειναι καθαρο καναρινι ,στην παραπανω να προσθετεις αν θες σε δευτερη ταιστρα ποτε ποτε και λιγο απο ενα πολυποικιλο μιγμα για ιθαγενη

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*να δινεις ομως παρα πολυ συχνα χορταρικα και να παρεις και καμμια ιδεα απο εδω

*Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*μην κοιτας που λεει για καρδερινες .καποια απο αυτα (οχι ολα ) ειναι και στις προτιμησεις του σκαρθιου .Αν δινεις τροφες απο τη φυση ,ισως το εξτρα μιγμα να μην ειναι καν αναγκαιο 

το που θα βρεις τα μιγματα του πρωτου συνδεσμου; κανε αντιγραφη καποιου στο google οπως ειναι με την συσταση του και θα βρεις λυση .εδω αναφορα εμπορικου συνδεσμου  δεν το επιτρεπουν οι κανονες

----------


## piranhas2

πω εχει πολυ πραγμα και μπερδεύτηκα στειλε πμ ποια προτείνεις αν μπορεις

----------


## jk21

οταν δεν χρησιμοποιω καποια απο αυτες ,δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να προτεινω .Το μιγμα που κανω στα δικα μου ,το αναφερω στο συνδεσμο που σου εδωσα

εκει στο ποστ  8  αναφερω 

*οποια και να βρεις απο τις παρακατω ,με τις καταλληλες προσθηκες (κυριως βρωμης και περιλλα ) μπορει να ερθουν στα δικα μου γουστα (κεχρι 65 ,βρωμη 10 ,περιλλα 10 ,νιζερ 5 ,λιναρι 5 , κανναβουρι 5 )

εχω χρησιμοποιησει μονο της slaats canary style αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη στην ελλαδα .εκει που επαιρνα την εχουν σε ελλειψη σχεδον για κανενα χρονο .οποιο μιγμα δεν σου φαινεται να ειναι καποιας γνωστης εταιριας ,ειναι μιγμα απο e shop και το ψαχνεις με τον τιτλο του διαδικτυακα πανευκολα .τα περισσοτερα απο τα παρακατω μιγματα ,ακομα και ετσι να δοθουν ,αν προσεχουμε να μην βαζουμε τροφη για πολλες μερες στο κλουβι ,σε συνδιασμο καθημερινη χρηση χορταρικων και συχνη χρηση οποτε χρειαζεται αυγου ή αυγοτροφης με φρεσκα αυγα ,ειναι οκ .σε δυσκολες περιοδους οπως η πτεροροια ,η προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης και στην αναπαραγωγη ενισχυεις με πρωτεινουχους σπορους ,οπου ειναι σε μικρο ποσοστο πχ περιλλα ,κια ,καμελινα (οι δυο τελευταιοι δεν υπαρχουν σε βασικα μιγματα ) και κοιτας να υπαρχει ενα 75% αμυλουχων -25 % λιπαρων σαν συνολο εκτος τελους πτεροροιας ,μεσα δεκεμβρη που αραιωνεις το μιγμα με κεχρι και βρωμη επιπλεον .οι λιπαροι σποροι θα ηταν ιδανικο να ειναι σαν ποσοστα ( περιλλα- λιναρι -κανναβουρι ,κια ,καμελινα σαν συνολο ) διπλασιοι απο το νιζερ ,ωστε να υπαρχει χοντρικα το 2 προς 1 και στον λογο ω3 προς ω6 ωφελιμων λιπαρων οξεων που αντιστοιχα κυριως περιεχουν 


*το ποια θα παρεις εξαρταται και απο το ποιες θα βρεις κοντα σου ή που θα σε βολευει να παραγγειλεις διαδικτυακα   .....   δεν απαγορευει κανενας κανονας την αναφορα ονοματων σκευασματων και μπορουν τα μελη να σου πουνε τις προτασεις τους .αναφορα εταιριων λιανικης πωλησης τους απαγορευεται .οποια και να παρεις ,αν παρεις και λιγο βρωμη και περιλλα ,μπορω να σου πω πως θα πλησιασεις τα δικα μου γουστα .Αλλα και τα μιγματα οπως ειναι να δινεις καλα ειναι ... αλλο το καλο και αλλο το ιδανικο στο μυαλο μου 
*
*

----------


## piranhas2

ok με καλυψες απολυτα σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## piranhas2

μικρος τα παει πολυ καλα αλλα εχω ενα θεμα....τον ακουσα πριν κανενα 3μερο να κανει σαν να σπάει σπορια....δεν το εχει ξανακανει , και το βραδυ συνήθως η οταν στρεσάρετε κανει σαν να κλαίει μήπως ειναι τιποτα μύκητες???μπορω να κανω καποια θεραπεια προληπτική ? αλλα η συμπεριφορά του ειναι κατα αλλα μια χαρα ενεργητικό , τρώει πίνει κανει μπανιο και κελαηδάει μια χαρα , για πειτε καμια γνωμη.......

----------


## jk21

Aν κελαηδαει ,απλα το παρακολουθεις .αυτο το σα να κλαει με παραπεμπει σε συμπτωματα ασθματος ,αλλα  γιατι να ειναι μονο βραδυ; το κανει και οταν εισαι μακρια ή μονο οταν το πλησιαζεις ;αν το ακουσεις βραχνο και στο κελαηδησμα ,τοτε ναι πρεπει να το ψαξουμε .Μην δινεις ομως κατι προς το παρον .

----------


## piranhas2

το κανει και το πρωει (το κλαμα)τωρα δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω το κελάηδημα του αν ειναι βραχνο θα προσπαθεισω να το ηχογραφισω να μου πεις αν ειναι άσθμα τι κανουμε?

----------


## jk21

αν το κανει και την ημερα εμφανως ... διαφορες μπορει να ειναι οι αιτιες .κρυωμα  (μικροβιο ) ή και μυκητες ... αν το κανει και ημερα ,τοτε το βαζεις σε αρκετ ζεστο χωρο (τοπικα 27-30 βαθμους ) για 3 μερες και αν δεν βελτιωθει τοτε κοιταμε για μυκητες σε πρωτη φαση (με fungustatine ) .Ομως συνηθως ηπια κρυωματα ,παιρνουν μονο με παροχη ζεστης σε λιγες μερες ,χωρις κανενα φαρμακο .Αν ηταν ισχυρο ,θα ηταν φουσκωμενο το πουλι ... 

το 27 δεν ειναι πολυ για ενα πουλακι .ειναι σχεδον το 21 το δικο μας σε θερμοκρασια .τα πουλια εχουν εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια σχεδον 41 βαθμους .αν το εχουμε στους 20 ειναι σαν να εχουμε αρρωστο στους 15 βαθμους

----------


## piranhas2

το εβγαλα ενα βιντεο που κελαηδάει να μου πειτε αν ακουτε καποια βραχναδα η καποιο προβλημα

----------


## mitsman

Εγω μια χαρα το ακουω!!!!

----------


## piranhas2

μου εφυγε ενα βαρος............να ειστε καλα παιδια!!σημερα  του πηρα μια ζευγαρωστρα και μια θηλυκια για πειτε καμια γνωμη ποσο καιρο να τα εχω με το χωρισμα???

----------


## Gardelius

*Δεν νομιζω οτι ζευγαρωνει.....*  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mitsman

> *Δεν νομιζω οτι ζευγαρωνει.....*


Κακως ΔΕΝ το νομιζεις!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα σκαρθοκάναρα γόνιμα δεν είναι βρε παιδιά;;;  :Happy: 
όμως η καραντίνα που πήγε... περίπατο;;;  :Rolleye0012: 
Το πουλάκι ήταν σε δύσκολη κατάσταση, θες να σου κολλήσει τίποτα από το καινούργιο πουλάκι που δεν ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση ήταν στο pet shop;  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη, το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των σκαθοκαναρων ειναι γονιμα, ετσι ξερω εγω..

----------


## jk21

Να τηρηθει καποιο ευλογο διαστημα καραντινα και μετα μπορει να ζευγαρωσει .Ειδικα αν η βελτιωση της υγειας του  ηρθες χωρις καποιο φαρμακο 

τα σκαρθοκαναρα κυριως τα αρσενικα ειναι γονιμα .Τα θηλυκα οχι ολα απο οσο εχω ακουσει

----------


## piranhas2

η καναρα ειναι απο χομπιστα που τελικα δεν την εβαλε να ζευγαρωσει ειναι μια χαρα απο οτι μου ειπε , τωρα να τα αφησω μερικες  μερες ετσι η αυριο να βγαλω το χωρισμα? ο αρσενικος ειναι πολυ πυρωμένος και το "κλαμα" το κανει αμα στρεσαριστεί , οταν κοιμάται δεν εχω ακουσει καποιο θόρυβο

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγγνωμη...παιδια ειλικρινα δεν το ηξερα,....
*

----------


## mitsman

Οπως λεω και στην υπογραφη μου..........

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Συγγνωμη...παιδια ειλικρινα δεν το ηξερα,....
> *





Yβρίδια και μούλοι #56 
καναρίνι x σκαρθί (S. serinus) (γόνιμα αρσενικά 100% & θηλυκά 10%)

*ελα παλι το Σεπτεμβρη επειδη εισαι αδιαβαστος ::   :Anim 59:

----------


## Gardelius

> Οπως λεω και στην υπογραφη μου..........





> Yβρίδια και μούλοι #56 
> καναρίνι x σκαρθί (S. serinus) (γόνιμα αρσενικά 100% & θηλυκά 10%)
> 
> *ελα παλι το Σεπτεμβρη επειδη εισαι αδιαβαστος


*
Καλά ..καλα...μη <βαράτε> Ολοι μαζι!!!!!!!!! *  :Anim 26:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

οχι να μην βγαλεις το χωρισμα . τελη του μηνα αν δεν εχεις καποιο σημαδι στον αρσενικο ,τα ενωνεις .Πρωτα κανεις μια καλη προετοιμασια .Δεν ειναι αργα τελη απριλη για πουλι που στο αιμα του ρεει αιμα ιθαγενους .Αστο να δυναμωσει πρωτα

----------


## piranhas2

να βαλω και αυγοτροφη , και αν ναι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ? τι προετοιμασία να κανω ? το κλαμα ειναι φυσιολογικο ? πω σας εχω πρήξει ρε παιδια αλλα ειμαι φρικαρισμενος.......διαβαζω διαβαζω αλλα ο κεθενας λεει τα δικα του και δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη.......

----------


## jk21

παρε μια ιδεα της προτασης μου  *Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια*αυγοτροφη; τι αυγοτροφη; ετοιμη; προτιμω το απλο αυγουλακι ακομα και καθε μερα ,αν δεν ειχες κανει προετοιμασια μεχρι τωρα .Αν κανεις καποια συνταγη που θα βρεις εδω μεσα ,δινε καθε μερα  

πολλα χορταρικα καθε μερα επισης και γυρη στην αυγοτροφη 

αυτα ειναι τα << δικα μου >>  ....

----------


## piranhas2

αυριο θα κανω την συνταγή σου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...food-recipe%29 σε μισή βέβαια ποσότητα , καθε μερα θα τους εχω λαχανικα + φρουτα και αυγοτροφη και βλέπουμε , να βαλω και λιγο μηλοξυδο στο νερο,  μπανιερα η δεν χρειαζεται?

----------


## jk21

μπανιερα οποτε εχει ζεστη και ηλιο 

μηλοξυδο στον αρσενικο ανετα 

στο θηλυκο για λιγες ακομα μερες .μετα οχι και να το ενισχυσεις με ασβεστιο

----------


## piranhas2

παιδιά πήρα τηλέφωνο ενα πτηνιατρο σήμερα και του ειπα για το πουλάκι και μου επε να του χορηγήσω αβιονικινη για 5 μερες + 15 υγρη βιταμίνη μουταβλουν   να το χορηγήσω? μου ειπε δε χρειάζεται να το δει το πουλάκι  και αν πάλι κανει το κλαμα και τα σχετικα να του το πάω να το δει

----------


## jk21

Με ποια αιτιολογια σου προτεινε χορηγηση αντιβιωσης (aviomycine )  ; τι του ειπες για το πουλι ; για ποιο λογο τον πηρες;  το mutavit που μαλλον σου προτεινε ,ειναι πολυβιταμινη και σαφως να του δωσεις

----------


## mitsman

Μαλλον δεν θα εχει ακουσει ποτε να κελαηδαει σκαρθακι.... βαλε στο ιντερνετ να ακουσεις και θα σου λυθουν ολες σου οι αποριες!

----------


## jk21

λες να το περασε για αρρωστο επειδη κελαηδα ετσι; βασικα νομιζω δεν πρεπει να το ακουσε καν να κελαηδα .σιγα μην κελαηδησε μπροστα του .Μαλλον παρερμηνευσε οτι του μετεφερθη

----------


## piranhas2

> Με ποια αιτιολογια σου προτεινε χορηγηση αντιβιωσης (aviomycine )  ; τι του ειπες για το πουλι ; για ποιο λογο τον πηρες;  το mutavit που μαλλον σου προτεινε ,ειναι πολυβιταμινη και σαφως να του δωσεις


πηρα σημερα τηλ για να τον ρωτήσω αν μπορει να δει το πουλι αν εχει άσθμα(σημερα το ειδα να ανασενει γρηγορα και να κουναει και λιγο την ουρα του), του ειπα οτι τον εχω 1 μηνα και τον πηρα σε αθλια κατασταση με ακαρεα απο μια κλουβα μεσα στη βρωμα μαζι με αλλα πουλιά καναρινια + 2 σπινους (οι σπινοι αφέθηκαν ελευθεροι μετα απο πολυ ψησιμο......)και οτι τωρα τα ποδια του ειναι μια χαρα  αλλα οχι τελεια , και οτι μου φαίνεται  οτι το πτερωμα του ειναι σαν ιδρωμενο ,  ειπα για το κλαμα που κανει , και μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να χορηγήσω αυτο το φαρμακο για 5 μερες aviomycine , οταν του ειπα οτι αν δεν εχει τιποτα το πουλακι αν θα το επιβαρύνει , μου ειπε οχι και οτι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν καραντίνα  + 15 μερες βιταμίνη η οποια να βοηθάει και στο πτέρωμα(και μετα απο ολα αυτα να του βαλω podagrin για 7 μερες συνολικα ανα 2 μερες 3 φορες τη μερα και να του αρεωσω τα λαχανικα , αν δεν γινει καλα να του το παω απο εκει , δεν το ειδε απο κοντα  η συμβουλες ηταν απο το τηλεφωνο.Εγω τωρα πηρα τροφη χωρις ρουψεν και ζαχαρωτα , βαζω καθε μερα λαχανικά και αυγο και τα βγαζω καθε μερα στον ηλιο απο τη στιγμή που κελαηδάει δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει ασθμα??η ακαραια στην τραχεια?? απλα εχει ενα κρύωμα??η συμπεριφορά του οφείλεται στο οτι ειναι υβρίδιο με αγριοπουλο και απλα ανχωνετε με την παρουσια μου , δικαιολογη το "κλαμα"?το βραδυ παντως δεν κανει  κανενα θόρυβο

----------


## piranhas2

και κατι αλλο υπαρχει περίπτωση να μου φαίνεται ετσι το πτέρωμα λογο τηε βαζελίνης?

----------


## jk21

η βαζελινη σαφως μπορει να εχει λαδωσει το φτερωμα .
θα ηθελα ενα βιντεακι οταν το πουλα κελαηδα και οταν κανει αυτο που ονομαζεις κλαμα

----------


## piranhas2

οκ θα κοιταξω αυριο  να βγαλω ενα ,  αυτο που με ανχωνει ειναι οτι το πουλι μεγαλωσε σε ακατάλληλες συνθήκες με λάθος τροφή..........

----------


## piranhas2

οταν αναχώνετε κανει αυτον τον ηχο δεν κατάφερα να βγαλω βιντεο που κελαηδάει

----------


## jk21

Αρχιζω και υποψιαζομαι τι λες ...κατι σαν τα << γατακια >> που λεμε οτι ακουγονται στα πνευμονια ,οταν εχουν οι ανθρωποι βροχικα 

σε μελος μας προσφατα (οχι on line ) περασει μετα απο καποιες μερες fungustatine .εσυ δωσε οτι ειπε ο γιατρος και βλεπουμε

----------


## piranhas2



----------


## jk21

αν δεν το πιασεις στα χερια σου , το παρατηρεις οτι το κανει και μονο του ,χωρις να εχει στρεσσαριστει εντονα;

----------


## piranhas2

αμα δεν στρεσαριστεί δεν το κανει οταν το πρωτόπειρα το έκανε συνεχεία , αυριο θα παρω το φαρμακο + βιταμινες , αυγο λαχνικα να συνεχίσω να δίνω? αν δεν εχει το συγγεκριμενο φαρμακο υπαρχει καποιο παραπλήσιο ?

----------


## jk21

παραπλησιο και καλυτερο απο το aviomycine κατα την προσωπικη μου κριση (ενος ηλεκτρονικου ... ) ειναι το bactrimel  (φαρμακειο ) ή το cosumix (κτηνιατρικο )

το αν χρειαζεται φαρμακο ή οχι ,ειναι αποφαση γιατρου ... οπως και η επιλογη του φαρμακου .Αν θες επικοινωνησε μαζι του και ρωτα για το bactrimel αντι του αβιομισιν και αν θελει να σου πει και δοσολογια (αν και προσωπικα ξερω ποσο πρεπει ,καλα ειναι να σου πει εκεινος ) .Για αναπνευστικο ακομα πιο καλη ειναι η vibramycine (σε σιροπι ) αλλα δεν θα παρεις τιποτα διαφορετικο απο οτι σου ειπε αν δεν εχεις και το δικο του οκ 

το fungustatine που σου ειπα δεν ειναι αντιβιωση ... για μυκητες ειναι

----------


## piranhas2

σημερα πηγα να παρω την αντιβιοση και του πηγα του petshopa το πουλι να το δει(ασχολειτε μονο με πουλια και ειναι  εκτροφεας) , απο τη βαζελινη μου ειπε οτι το πτέρωμα του "χαλασε" επειδη καθως καθαριζοταν γεμιζε το πτερομα με βαζελινη με αποτελεσμα το πουλι να μην μπορει να ζεσταθει και να κρυώνει...γενικα δεν το ειδε καλα και μου ειπε οτι πεταξε καρινα μου εδωσε hifuramycin για 4 μερες και βλεπουμε ,  ακαρεα δεν εχει και το κλαμα μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα , και να τουδινω πολυ τροφη και αυτροφη χωρις λαχανικα θα το κανω να δω αν εχει αποτελεσμα και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## jk21

ο φιλος σου εκτροφεας και πετσοπας ,μπορει να σου πει ποιου ειδους αρρωστια (αν υπαρχει ) φευγει οριστικα με 4 μερες αντιβιωση μονο; η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση ειναι συνδιασμος 4-5 αντιβιοτικων ουσιων .δεν ξερω αν εχει επαρκη ποσοτητα απο την καθε μια ωστε να εχει δραση ,που μπορει να εχει .αυτο που ξερω ομως ,ειναι οτι περιεχει και χλωραμφενικολη που ενω ειναι πολυ δραστικη ,ενεχεται σε μεταλλαξεις dna ... η σπεκτινομυκινη που εχει επισης ,ειναι καλη για αναπνευστικα ,αν βεβαια αυτα οφειλονται σε μικροβιο 

συμφωνω μαζι του για το λαδωμα του πτερωματος .να κανεις μπανιο στο πουλι στα γρηγορα σε νερο 40 βαθμων (οχι πιο πανω ,οχι κατω απο 30 ) που θα εχεις ριξει 1-2 σταγονες υγρο για τα πιατα (ηπιο ) και μετα ξεπλυμα με επισης ζεστο νερο καθαρο και αμεσα μετα στεγνωμα σε χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο (ολα αυτα σε θερμο περιβαλλον χωρου ) 

αν το κλαμα δεν ειναι τιποτα ,που το αποδιδει ; 

χορταρικα να μην δωσεις μονο οταν θα δινεις αντιβιωση .μετα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα 

αυγοτροφη αν εννοει ετοιμη ,αν το πουλι εχει αυτο που φανταζομαι ,αυτο που εχει ,θα το ενισχυσεις μια χαρα ... απεφυγε την ετοιμη !!! αν εχει μυκητες και του δωσεις αυγοτροφη που εχει ζαχαρη ,θα τους ενισχυσεις .... 

ευχομαι να ειναι κρυωμα απο μικροβιο και να ναι συντομα οκ

----------


## piranhas2

δεν ξερω τι να σου πω εχω στεναχωρηθεί πολυ με το πουλακι το εκανα μπανιο σημερα βελτιώθηκε λιγο το πτέρωμα αλλα θελει κια άλλο να το ξανακάνω???και μετα απο ποσες μερε?

----------


## jk21

αργοτερα να γινει καλα .τωρα να ειναι καπου ζεστα

----------


## piranhas2

σημερα ειναι η 5 μερα ......το φαρμακο λεει να χορηγείτε για 4 - 5 μερες σαν προφυλαξη και για θεραπεία 4 μερες ,  τι να κανω το συνεχειζω μια βδομαδα??? η το σταματαω  σημερα??δεν εχω δει καποια αλαγη νομιζω....

----------


## jk21

δωσε και 5η μερα .το τι λενε πανω τα φαρμακα ... 

μακαρι να εχουμε καποια αλλαγη με την αντιβιωση  ,αλλα  εξ αρχης το μυαλο μου δεν πηγαινε σε μικροβιο

----------


## piranhas2

οκ ,  για πες μου τι σκέφτεσαι οτι εχει?

----------


## jk21

> Αρχιζω και υποψιαζομαι τι λες ...κατι σαν τα << γατακια >> που λεμε οτι ακουγονται στα πνευμονια ,οταν εχουν οι ανθρωποι βροχικα 
> 
> σε μελος μας προσφατα (οχι on line ) περασει μετα απο καποιες μερες fungustatine .εσυ δωσε οτι ειπε ο γιατρος και βλεπουμε


το ειχα αναφερει .... αν πραγματι κανει τετοιο ηχο και συνεχιζει να τον κανει αμειωτο ,ειτε μυκητες στο αναπνευστικο ειναι ,είτε  ασθμα απο αλλη αιτια .τετοιες ειναι (ευρυτερα ) απο επιθεση καποιου αρπακτικου και οταν νοιωθει οτι απειλειται πχ πλησιαζει αγνωστος ανθρωπος ,παθαινει κριση  ,ειτε αλλεργια σε καποια ουσια ,ειτε σκονη εντονη σε μια εκτροφη 

αν ειναι κατι που ξεκινησε προσφατα χωρις να συμβει κατι και χωρις να αλλαξουν οι περιβαλλοντικες συνθηκες του ,τοτε μαλλον η πιθανοτητα για μυκητες ειναι αυξημενη

----------


## piranhas2

αυτο το κανει ακομα οταν ανχωνεται , το πουλι δεν ειχε αλαξει περιβάλλον καθολου μονο οταν το πήρα εγω , οπότε τι κάνουμε ?

----------


## jk21

περιμενεις να τελειωσει η αγωγη που δινεις .Ηρεμει το πουλακι μια βδομαδα με πολυβιταμινες και αν παρατηρησεις οτι λαχανιαζει και σε στιγμες που δεν εισαι πολυ κοντα ,τοτε δινεις fungustatine .Αν δεν το κανει ,παρα μονο οταν το πλησιαζεις ,μπορει και παλι να ειναι μυκητες που απλα τον δυσκολευουν στην αναπνοη οταν η καρδια του χτυπα πιο γρηγορα ή μπορει να μην ειναι τιποτα παθολογικο ,αλλα καθαρα ψυχολογικο .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,η αποφαση ειναι δικια σου ... για μενα πριν απο ολα τοτε ,θα επρεπε να επικοινωνησεις με το γιατρο που ειχες παει παλιοτερα και να του πεις ολες τις εξελιξεις και να δεις τι θα σου πει

----------


## piranhas2

η θεραπεία αρχισε 18-4 απογευμα ,  σημερα κοβω την αντβιωση , και συνεχιζω με πολυβιτμινη και σε μια βδομαδα  αν δεν ειναι οκ δινω fungustatine??

----------


## jk21

ναι ετσι .Αν χειροτερεψει ,πριν την αγωγη ,μας το αναφερεις

----------


## piranhas2

ok σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ πραγματικά για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που προσφερεις να εισαι καλα και εσυ και ολα τα παιδια που ασχολείστε με το post μου!!!!

----------


## piranhas2

να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο τωρα αν εχει μύκητες κολλάνε σε αλλα πουλια??

----------


## jk21

candida οχι .η αιτια που το εκανε να εχει ανεπτυγμενους ,μπορει απλα να επηρεασει και τα αλλα πχ διατροφη με αρκετα σακχαρα ,στρες ή κατι αλλο 

ασπεργιλλος θα μπορουσε ,αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει και υποστρωμα κατω ,υγρο και περιβαλλον σκοτεινο σχετικα (πχ εκτροφες εσωτερικες σε υπογεια )  για να βρει τροπο να αναπτυχθει

----------


## piranhas2

να τον βαλω δηλαδη με την θηλύκια τον λυπάμαι τον κακομοίρη

----------


## jk21

αν δεν τα βλεπεις να χτυπιουνται ολη μερα στα καγκελα για να βρεθουνε (κατι που αυξανει το στρες και φερνει αλλα προβληματα ) οχι ... υπομονη

----------


## piranhas2

πηρα σημερα το nektom bio μου ειπαν οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο και βοηθάει στο πτέρωμα , εκανα διπλή δόση 500 ml νερο το αποθηκεύω στο ψυγείο ?

----------


## jk21

σαν σκευασμα ναι ειναι καλο συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφει οτι περιεχει ! αλλα μεγα λαθος να το βαλεις σε διπλη δοσολογια !!! ή εννοεις οτι εφτιαξες μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα; 

αν ναι ,δωσε και αυριο κρατωντας το διαλυμα στο ψυγειο .Ομως απο την επομενη ,να φτιαχνεις οσο χρειαζεται καθε μερα .

----------


## piranhas2

ωραια , εφτιαξα διπλή ποσότητα  ελπιζω να γινει καλα

----------


## piranhas2

και αλλο προβλημα...............ειχα δει κατι κοκκινιλες στο ματι αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασία .............. δειτε το βιντεο 



τι κανουμε τωρα ?? χαμομήλι ??

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι βρασε του λιγο χαμομηλι και βαλε του. του λειπει φτερωμα γυρω απο το ματι η εχει φουσκωσει?

----------


## jk21

σαν να μου φαινεται οτι εχει πρηστει απο πανω; αλοιφη tobrex σε πρωτη φαση και βλεπουμε .δες εδω 
*Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*

----------


## piranhas2

οκ θα παρω την αλοιφη

----------


## piranhas2

νομιζω σαν να εχει ενα σπυράκι

----------


## jk21

βγαλε αυριο μια καθαρη φωτο και ξεκινα συγχρονως την αλοιφη .δες το ΄πουλακι και στο στομα ,για ιχνη τριχομοναδας μηπως κατα λαθος ....

----------


## piranhas2

εβαλα την αλοιφη και θελει να την βγαλει ειναι φυσιολογικο ετσι???εβαλα πανω στο εξόγκωμα και γυρο απο το ματι ποσο τη χορηγώ ??

----------


## jk21

για 5 με 6 μερες .θα δουμε .να βαζεις ελαχιστη ποσοτητα ,μην του περιοριζει την οραση

----------


## piranhas2

σημερα ξαναεβαλα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα το ματι και εχει ηδη ξεπρηστεί

----------


## jk21

δεν θα σταματησεις πριν το 5ημερο

----------


## piranhas2

σημερα ειδα και το αλλο ματι του λιγο ερεθισμενο. εχω πελαγώσει............το στομα του ειναι καθαρο πάντως η αλοιφη που του δινω  ειναι η tobradex και βαζω γυρο απο το ματι του 1 φορα την ημερα

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις και στο αλλο .ποια αλοιφη βαζεις ομως ; εγω  δεν ειπα ουτε την τομπραντεξ .ειπα την τομπρεξ .δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο .η πρωτη εχει και κορτιζονη που δεν  νομιζω να χρειαζεται σε αυτη τη φαση

----------


## piranhas2

τομπρεξ ειπα και μου εδωσαν την tobradex απο τι το παθαίνει και κοκκινιζουν τα ματια???  στο μπαλκονι τον εχω και το βραδυ μεσα ουτε καπνιλες ουτε τιποτα , πολυβιταμινη του εχω και καλη τροφη τι αλλο να κανω ?? μπορω να τον παω καπου να τον κανουν καλα ??? σαν το κεντρο περιθαλψης αγριων ζωων και πτηνών ?

----------


## jk21

> *Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*



σε ειχα παραπεμψει σε αυτο το αρθρο που αναφερονται σχεδον ολες οι αιτιες .απο απλη μολυνση απο πατηθρες μεχρι πολλα αλλα ...

αν θελεις να σου στειλουμε την λιστα γιατρων στη θεσσαλονικη

----------


## piranhas2

να κανω μια ενημέρωση το πουλακι μπήκε σε καινούριο κλουβί το αποστείρωσα με καυτο νερο οπως και τα πατηρακια του και γενικα οτι υπαρχει μεσα σε αυτο ,  προβιταμίνη συνεχίζω?

----------


## jk21

προβιταμινη;

----------


## piranhas2

πολυβιταμινη συνεχιζω???αυριο θα τον παω και σε γιατρο

----------


## jk21

μεχρις 10 μερες ναι .Μετα κοψε και βλεπουμε .Θα εχεις παει μαλλον και σε γιατρο και θα σου πει ... 

ξανακοιτα το πουλακι στο στομα

----------


## piranhas2

λοιπόν ο γιατρος δεν ηταν εκει τελικα.....10 μερες ακομα ?? η μεχρι να της συμπληρώσω της 10 εχω δωσει μεχρι τωρα 7 μερες?? το πουλακι το ειδα σημερα 5-6 φορες να ανοιγει το στομα του , τωρα το ειχα εξω και κοιμήθηκε οταν το εβαλα μεσα εκανε πολυ ωρα να ανοιξη τα ματια του το γυρο γυρο των ματιων του χειροτερεύει εκανα χαμομηλι να εχω ετοιμο(σε περιπτωση που χρειαστεί) εβαλα και αλοιφη  , πεταξα το πελλετ και εβαλα χαρτι κουζινας μηπως θελει καποια αλλη αλοιφή?

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να συμπληρωσεις τις 10 

Ανοιξε το στομα του πουλιου αυριο πρωι πρωι !!! στο ξαναζητησα ! ειναι σημαντικο .φοβαμαι για τριχομοναδα 

αν ειναι καθαρο με ιχνος λευκοκιτρινης μαζας ή σωματιδιων στην εσωτερικη επιφανεια ,τοτε παρε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο να δωσεις στο στομα,για μικροβιο που δεν υποχωρει με την τοπικη χορηγηση αλοιφης  .θα δω τι θα μου γραψεις το πρωι και αν ειναι θα σου στειλω δοσολογιες .αν βρεις ιχνη τριχομοναδας παιρνει το flagyl επισης απο φαρμακειο (σιροπια και τα δυο )

----------


## piranhas2

οκ αυριο θα σου πω το ειδα χτες δεν ειχε τιποτα ηταν καθαρο θα το δω  και αυριο

----------


## piranhas2

Ειδα το  στομα του αλλα δεν ειχε τιποτα θα τον παει λογικα αυριο στο γιατρο ενας φιλος μου εγω δουλευω το απογευμα που θα ειναι εκει ο γιατρος

----------


## piranhas2

το πουλακι το πηγα πριν απο λιγο στο γιατρο στην κτηνιατρική , ειναι μια χαρα απλα εχει μια ευαισθησία στο δερμα απο τη βαζελίνη λογικα ,  ( δεν ειναι τιποτα) ειναι καθαρό απο μυκητες ακαρεα και τετοια   και εχει ενα εντερικό προβληματάκι και θα του χορηγηθεί για 5 μερες ornithomycine και μετα για 10 μερες βιταμινη nektom bio και θα ειναι μια χαρα , τωρα μου ειπε για την αλοιφή , οτι καλυτερα ειναι ο ορός , γιατι δεν τη δέχονται ευκολα τα πουλια και με το ξύσιμο στα ματια τους  επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση   τους αλλα σίγουρα βοήθησε , επίσης μου ειπε 1 φορα την εβδομαδα λαχανικα φρουτα


ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που ασχοληθήκατε με το πουλακι και ιδιαίτερα στο JK21 Δημήτρη  για το ενδιαφέρον του και τις άμεσες απαντήσεις του

----------


## jk21

υποθετω δεν πρεπει να εδωσες τελικα bactrimel ... αν ειχες δωσει και αν εχει θεμα με το εντερο ,θα ηταν καλυτερα .το ornithomycine ποια εχει δραστικη ουσια; γραφει πανω του συσταση; τετρακυκλινη υποπτευομαι  και απο οτι ξερω δινεται στα περιστερια για την ορνιθωση ... (αναπνευστικο ) 

ειδωμεν ....

----------


## piranhas2

bactrimel ... δεν εδωσα, το φαρμακο γραφει υδροχλωρικη δοξυκυκλινη 5% μου ειπε να το δωσω για 5 μερες συμφωνα με τις οδηγίες

----------


## jk21

αυτο ισως ειναι η μοναδικη τετρακυκλινη (η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι ειδος τετρακυκλινης ,αλλα το πιο νεο ) που ισως εχει αποτελεσμα και σε γαστρεντερικο .ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## piranhas2

η θεραπεία τελείωσε και ξεκίνησα την βιταμίνη ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλα

----------


## piranhas2

καλημερα τελείωσε και η βιταμίνη τωρα τι κανω απο θεμα διατροφής???? λαχανικα και φρουτα δινω???το θηλυκό ποτε το μαζω μεσα???

----------


## jk21

σαφως και θα δινεις .καλο πλυσιμο και συχνοτατη χρηση ! 

η καραντινα κανονικα θα πρεπει να κρατηθει τουλαχιστον για μηνα .Ξερω οτι δεν θα κρατηθεις για να την τηρησεις πιστα .Αν λοιπον για μισο μηνα δεν δεις υποπτα συμπτωματα και παλι και με δεδομενο οτι του εχει χορηγηθει αγωγη που ισως χτυπησε και οτι αλλο υποβοσκων ,μετα εστω απο 2 βδομαδες τα ενωνεις

----------


## piranhas2

καθε ποτε να δινω αυγο και λαχανικα + μηλο?? απο αγωγη με τι φαμακο να της κανω?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ενταξει το πουλακι; ποια αγωγη;

----------


## piranhas2

για το θηλυκο πρεπει να κανω καποια προληπτική αγωγή πριν τα βαλω μαζι??ο αρσενικος ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## jk21

προληπτικη αγωγη; αν δεν εχει μυκητες και θες να αποκτησει ,δωστου μια ισχυρη αντιβιωση .δεν σου υποσχομαι σιγουρο αποτελεσμα αλλα αν δεν το πετυχεις με την πρωτη ,ε με την δευτερη κατι θα κανεις ...


*Προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων.**Φάρμακα ευρέως φάσματος*ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι !!!

συχνη χρηση χορταρικων και στα δυο  και μηλο οποτε βαζεις ,οχι πανω απο 2-3 ωρες στο κλουβι και αν ο χωρος εχει μυγες ,μην βαζεις καθολου ,γιατι θα χρειαστεις κανονικη αγωγη μετα

----------


## piranhas2

Να κανω μια ενημερωση , τα εχω ενώσει μετα απο 2 βδομαδες καραντίνα δεν αντεξα , και εχω 4 αυγα   και 21/6 το πρωτο αυγο 22 23 24 τα αλλα  σε 3-4 μερες θα κανω ενα τσεκαρισμα να δω αν ειναι ασπορα και να βεβαιωθω τελικα αν ειναι σκαθοκαναρο η σκαρθοκαναρο

----------

